# judge my horses conformation!



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

I'm not the best at conformation, and not that helpful since all I really know at the moment is dressage conformation...

But I CAN tell you his back is not long. See how far back the wither stretches? Not a long back at all!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Very cute boy!

He's built downhill, and a bit weak in his loin. His neck is short, which is what's making his back look long. He could use some muscle over his topline and in his hindquarters. He's sickled hocked in his hind end, and is a bit long and upright in his pasterns. He has low set knees in his front end.

He could be a little deeper in his flanks, but his sheath is set kind of awkwardly, so that's throwing me off a bit.

 Like I said, he's adorable! Looks a bit crabby in the picture, but he's presented quite well!


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

this picture is from 2008 so he might look a bit better now, but this is the only on I could find of him from the side. let me look and see if there's another

thank you SO much for your opinions!


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's a couple more: 








(he's the one on the left)











THANKS!!! if I find more I'll post


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't have anything to add from what's posted above, but wow it doesn't even really look like the same horse from the first picture! I thought he was beautiful in the first picture but in the pictures you just posted he's absolutely stunning! And that Palomino is beautiful as well!


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

haha thanks so much! yes, he grew up nicely


----------

